# Bikepacking+Gravel Bike: Surly ECR vs. Salsa Fargo



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm currently shopping for a dual-purpose Bikepacking+Gravel bike and possibly narrowed it down to two options: Salsa Fargo vs. Surly ECR. I'm really struggling with the pros and cons for each use case, but I cannot add two bikes to the quiver at this time -- I need one bike to cover both activities moderately well. 

I understand that these are very different bikes, in terms of geometry and handlebar configurations, and that's probably why/where I'm struggling the most.

Anyone want to weigh in with an opinion or an inexpensive third option that beats both of the above for my dual use cases?


----------



## RFrahm (Jan 7, 2018)

You honestly can’t go wrong with either. I had a 2013 Fargo and a 2015 ECR. Both of them are really nice bikes. Hard to pick between the two. Mostly depends on your prefered handlebar. The ECR is also a bit heavier duty and is stiffer than the Fargo if that helps narrow it down. 

I ended up going fat for a while after those two bikes because of where I lived. It was time for a new bike for more gravel riding and I almost bought another Fargo to be honest. I ended up going for the All City Gorilla Monsoon. It doesn’t have quite the smooth ride as bigger tires with the 650bx48 tires I have on it. It is way faster on road and gravel though. I am riding more miles and feeling fresh still on this bike. Just can’t mash through the rougher stuff with as much speed. If I set it up with the stock 2.4” tire I’m sure it would help there. 

Anyway, sorry I am no help! Just another option that took me a while to get to and I love it!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

RFrahm said:


> ....depends on your preferred handlebar....


^^^^ This.... depends on how rowdy you are going to get and how comfortable you are riding on 'drops' in that situation. Fargo is a lovely machine, such a comfortable bike having rode my friends a couple of times.

I just built a Vaya for gravel duties that's a lovely ride, however 45mm will be your max tyre (although it says 50mm I am sceptical of clearances). Has lots of cage mounts but would limit routes compared to Fargo/ECR

I'd also add, how often will each activity happen.... 80/20 or 50/50


----------



## dh024 (Dec 11, 2010)

ECR owner here. If you are faced with choosing between the two, I say go with the Fargo. The ECR is a stiff, heavy, sluggish dirt-road touring bike. It is amazing for that purpose, but the Fargo is a much more versatile bike.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

dh024 said:


> ECR owner here. If you are faced with choosing between the two, I say go with the Fargo. The ECR is a stiff, heavy, sluggish dirt-road touring bike. It is amazing for that purpose, but the Fargo is a much more versatile bike.


That's an awesome explanation of what the ECR can do really well. In your opinion, what can the Fargo do well that the ECR cannot?

Also, could some of that sluggishness of the ECR be mitigated with skinnier and lighter wheel/tire setups, or does the sluggishness generally persist regardless of setup?

Thank you to everyone for the feedback so far! Trust me, I'm processing ALL of it. This is a really tough decision for me, so every little piece of advice helps.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

paleh0rse said:


> what can the Fargo do well that the ECR cannot?


I don't think there is anything that the ECR cant do in comparison, the are both rigid setups after all with lots of braze-ons, but the Fargo will be faster and more comfortable when not loaded.



paleh0rse said:


> Also, could some of that sluggishness of the ECR be mitigated with skinnier and lighter wheel/tire setups


Bare in mind that skinny normal tyres on the ECR will drop the BB further than current and might cause rock strikes. Also the raison d'être for the ECR is 29+.... removing that, you'd be as well with an ogre.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I can't speak for the ECR, but I have owned a Fargo and a couple Karate Monkeys, so...

The Fargo is one of my favorite bikes I have ridden for a lot of reasons, but I don't own it any longer because I used it for commuting and weekend rides and the bike is just too long. The chainstays especially. I put on a lighter wheelset with slicks and it just is a bit of a turd. Surly bikes tend to be heavier and have less of a steel is real feel.

I only mention this because you seem to be less excited by the idea that ECR rides like a touring bike. So does the Fargo. I think my riding would have to tilt pretty heavily towards singletrack with gear before I'd buy it again.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

umarth said:


> I can't speak for the ECR, but I have owned a Fargo and a couple Karate Monkeys, so...
> 
> The Fargo is one of my favorite bikes I have ridden for a lot of reasons, but I don't own it any longer because I used it for commuting and weekend rides and the bike is just too long. The chainstays especially. I put on a lighter wheelset with slicks and it just is a bit of a turd. Surly bikes tend to be heavier and have less of a steel is real feel.
> 
> I only mention this because you seem to be less excited by the idea that ECR rides like a touring bike. So does the Fargo. I think my riding would have to tilt pretty heavily towards singletrack with gear before I'd buy it again.


I probably should have started by listing the rest of my quiver:

1. Brand new 29x3 Surly Krampus -- set up singlespeed with 120mm suspension fork. This is my new favorite trail shredding beast! Seriously, smiles for days and days. (This may double as a SS bikepacking rig whenever I'm feeling extra masochistic :crazy. I really don't want to constantly swap the gears on/off just to go bikepacking, though, which is why I'm hunting for a dedicated gravel+bikepacking rig. Hence, this thread.

2. Ibis Mojo3 27.5+ full squish for the chunky stuff (ie. Pisgah)

3. Chinese carbon frame, old school XC geo, singlespeed rocket with 100mm suspension fork -- this was my favorite bike in the world... until I built the Krampus. *#SSOD*

4. TBD for gravel+bikepacking.

I'm leaning toward the Fargo, if for no other reason that it is very different from everything else I have, and it could do all of my gravel, bikepacking, and even road touring relatively well.

I know I'm probably just rambling at this point, but all of your responses really are helping me work through this. So, thank you.:thumbsup:


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

If you didn't have the Krampus SS, I'd say just get a rigid fork and call it even. 

Otherwise, not really sure what to tell you. Loved my Fargo, and drop bars are fun on singletrack too.


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

OP ever make a decision?

I'm contemplating the same bikes, will probably build from frame. Will go flat bar.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

toadmeister said:


> OP ever make a decision?
> 
> I'm contemplating the same bikes, will probably build from frame. Will go flat bar.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Yes! I ended up going with the Fargo. Built her up over the last few months and really enjoying it so far. She's pretty decent on mild singletrack, as well. Plowing through rock gardens with the rigid fork and all loaded up is certainly interesting. LOL

Here's my setup:


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

Sweet! I'm going to PM you with more questions if you don't mind.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------

